# Upgrade Time



## babygetoboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys, so my update is available right now and I think its time to retire the amazing Droid x.

What is the best option? The Samsung galaxy s3? Or wait a while for something better?

Thanks for the help.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally, im waiting on the new Lg flagship. Looks likes its gonna be quadcore. Should be a beast. But im gonna wait and see which new phones get good dev support. I think the Razr Maxx HD is pretty tempting too.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

S3 is best phone at this point in time.

If you sit on it there will always be a better phone available, so take your pick.


----------

